# How important is watering in the morning?



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I've read that the best time to water is in the morning. I have 15 zones to water my 30k sq ft. Each zone needs to run between 30 and 45 minutes to put out enough water. This takes around 12 hours to water the entire lawn which means I can't focus my water in the morning since it will run all day.

I could split the zones between days and go with 6 hours on Day A, and the other zones for 6 hours on Day B. I could run them from 6am to noon.

I want to expand my irrigation from 1 acre of the lot to the entire 3 acres, so I will be drilling a well. Do I need to shoot for a well with enough capacity to be done watering by noon on the days I water? What time of day would you want to be done watering in an ideal world?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

The rule I've heard is to finish watering before 10am while on daylight saving time. I believe you can start watering as soon as the morning dew has formed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The idea of morning watering is that most of the time, it will already be wet from dew. Wet grass and hot weather leads to fungus. You can start early (1am-2am) or don't do all the zones in one day.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> The idea of morning watering is that most of the time, it will already be wet from dew. Wet grass and hot weather leads to fungus. You can start early (1am-2am) or don't do all the zones in one day.


Thanks G-Man. Understanding the why helps me come up with a plan.


----------

